# Pentax-Exclusive Forums



## Mo (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi guys,

I've just started a new photo site exclusively for Pentax users- it's the first of it's kind.  After it's launch on Thursday morning, it's seen over 8,000 daily pageviews as well as many active members 

My goal is to provide Pentax fans with the ideal community- it's easy to use, user-friedly, and feature-filled. (and soon, considerably sizeable)

Check it out at http://www.pentaxforums.com

Remember- there's no "general photography" section: only Pentax-related categories.


----------



## Don Simon (Sep 10, 2006)

Cool. Unforunately the forums seem to be down at the moment, but I'm glad I now have somewhere to rant about the small matter of Pentax alienating loyal customers by repeatedly releasing the same entry-level camera with slightly different names each time, while expecting us to wait forever for the 10-megapixel model, and yet giving us _no_ information at all about said camera. Also look out for the "So when are we getting ISO 100" and "DEATH TO SCENE MODE" threads.


----------



## Zeabned (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank you, Mo.  Being a Pentax (film) user will repair to your site forthwith, that I may check it out!  :hail:


----------



## Mo (Sep 10, 2006)

The error is now repaired- it all started with problems from my host, however.

Enjoy the forums


----------



## Mo (Sep 14, 2006)

ZaphodB said:
			
		

> Cool. Unforunately the forums seem to be down at the moment, but I'm glad I now have somewhere to rant about the small matter of Pentax alienating loyal customers by repeatedly releasing the same entry-level camera with slightly different names each time, while expecting us to wait forever for the 10-megapixel model, and yet giving us _no_ information at all about said camera. Also look out for the "So when are we getting ISO 100" and "DEATH TO SCENE MODE" threads.



Heh, it looks like we've got all of the K10D specs unveiled 

See here: http://www.pentaxforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143 and here: http://www.pentaxforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71

I think this DSLR will beat all others in its class 

The only downside is that it doesn't take AA's...


----------



## Mo (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm happy to say that the site's now on a dedicated server- and there should be no more problems whatsoever.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Sep 22, 2006)

http://www.pentaxuser.co.uk/forum/
http://www.pentaxforum.com/

So these two and about 50 others have sprung up in the past week?

Just curious.


----------



## Don Simon (Sep 22, 2006)

Nope, http://www.pentaxuser.co.uk/forum/ has been there for quite a while, as I supect have some of the others. Some of us use Pentax equipment and find it constructive to talk about it - I don't think there's any great conspiracy here


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey, cool! I've long waited for this baby to come out.


----------



## Mo (Dec 7, 2006)

They've finally started shipping (normally) now, so many of us Pentaxians have the K10D now


----------



## zx3guy2000 (Dec 8, 2006)

They are on the shelves here in Ottawa, Ontario!  Still might wait till Christmas to see a possible boxing day sale!


----------

